# Best flat roof material



## jimsonburg

What is the best flat roof material on the market? 

Positives and negatives?


----------



## abear3

To me: Duro-Last is the best in the buisness, that is the only single ply I install. Best warranty of any single ply. They also inspect all of our commercial roofs and stand behind every one. Anytime you call; someone answers the phone, not a machine. 99% of all my jobs are mechanically fastened, so no glues, and can be installed in 0 degree weather. The only negative is that the membrane is twice the amount as TPO.


----------



## RooferJim

EPDM "rubber" if done right is a very good roof for the money. If you want a premium product with a lifetime residential written warranty or 25 year commercial warranty then you want to look into IB Roof systems. 

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------

